# Need help to recover data from previous PS3 HDD.



## MegaPhilX (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay, my old PS3 broke and I bought a new 250 Gb PS3. Now I need to get my savegames back from my broken PS3's HDD. The old HDD is fine and I even got an enclosure to plug it with a USB cable.

But when I hook it up to the new PS3 to copy my savegames, it's not detected by the new PS3.

Is there any way to make my new PS3 detect this old HDD or even make my PC detect this HDD so that I can recover my old save games?
My old PS3 doesn't even boot so I can't go back to grab my saves with a USB Flash Drive : P

Help is appreciated ^_^
Thanks!


----------



## redalert8352 (Dec 23, 2009)

Unfortunately there is no way to get your saves back. The only thing you can do is complain to Sony. They made it so every hard drive needs to be formatted to play on another PS3.


----------



## MegaPhilX (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, I guess the only way to get my data back is to pay 170$ to have a guy repair the PS3 (Without replacing the whole system) temporarily to get my saves back... : P
Thanks for the info! ^_^


----------



## redalert8352 (Dec 23, 2009)

well, before you do that you should tell me what is wrong with it?
If you got the yellow light of death it is a easy temporary fix. And sony actually does it for 150.


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

MegaPhilX said:


> Okay, my old PS3 broke and I bought a new 250 Gb PS3. Now I need to get my savegames back from my broken PS3's HDD. The old HDD is fine and I even got an enclosure to plug it with a USB cable.
> 
> But when I hook it up to the new PS3 to copy my savegames, it's not detected by the new PS3.
> 
> ...


No, but you should be able to hook the drive up to a USB port on a PC and transfer the saves to a thumb drive that way. Then just use the thumb drive on the PS3 to transfer the saves back onto the other drive.


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

wiley8425 said:


> No, but you should be able to hook the drive up to a USB port on a PC and transfer the saves to a thumb drive that way. Then just use the thumb drive on the PS3 to transfer the saves back onto the other drive.


ETA: Sorry I forgot but if this is the original HDD from the other PS3 there is no way to recover saves from it because of the propietary format of the drive. Any drive formatted by a PS3 is unreadable except on the PS3 it was formatted on. It can not be read on any other PS3 or even a PC. (There are some rumors that Linux will read it with some addons but I doubt it since the format encrypts the info on the drive as well.) For some reason I was thinking you had backed these up on an external. Unfortunately the HDD is tied to the old PS3 and will not work in any others without having to be formatted first. This is a security implementation put in place by Sony to prevent piracy. Unless you backed up the saves to an external, I'm afraid you're more than likely hosed. Sorry.

If it's any consolation I had just upgraded my drive to a 500GB and lost my Linux partition. Unfortunately Sony's backup and restore utility will only restore the PS3 partition and if you format the drive beforehand to include a partition for Linux you are unable to restore any DRM content to the drive. 

I'm hoping at some point Sony will address some of these issues but it's probably a lost cause.


----------



## MegaPhilX (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info ^_^
I backed up my saves on a Flash Drive at some point but I guess I lost my more recent saves : P Well... : P
I've bought a new external drive and I've created a FAT32 partition on it just for the purpose of backuping my PS3 data now ( :

Thanks again for your help!


----------

